
Show HN: Google Calendar programmatic event bulk insert and listing for Node.js - tokaka
https://github.com/toniov/gcal-cli
======
rexpop
This might be great for publishing orgs' event calendars. Right now a lot of
good events are trapped in plain text. :(

------
hilti
So it's basically a client library for Node.js? Because the official API is a
good working piece of software already.

[https://developers.google.com/google-
apps/calendar/v3/refere...](https://developers.google.com/google-
apps/calendar/v3/reference/)

~~~
tokaka
It's not a client library, actually an official client library for Node.js
already exists: [https://github.com/google/google-api-nodejs-
client](https://github.com/google/google-api-nodejs-client)

It's just a command line tool that internally uses the official client
library.

------
devdad
I understand the functionality, but what are actual use cases for a calendar
CLI?

~~~
allover
Scripting, e.g an Alexa skill/IFTT thing/MacOS automation thing.

Or just for one-offs for people who live in the terminal. Not sure I could be
bothered to 'insert' from the terminal but 'gcal list tomorrow' seems pretty
handy.

~~~
devdad
Thanks.

------
megamindbrian
Love the idea, and I'll probably steal some code from this later but I can't
help but tease. Let's REPL every API! First start by REPLing a server to serve
your rest API then REPL that API by consuming it and offering a CLI for it!
Great idea!

